# Insurance



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Went online and used Only insurance.com which does the usual checks for insurance with about 50 companies.
The best quote for a 33 GT-R V-Spec max no claims, protected, two non fault acc declared.
Kwik Fit insurance 357.47, I was well chuffed :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that is good. Did you declare your mods???


----------

